# Help  in East Texas



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

Can someone direct me to a close assoication for a Texarkana Texas member ?


----------



## pops6927 (May 6, 2012)

Are you looking to join for comps or for get togethers, etc?


----------



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

guess i am just dumb, but u lost me


----------



## backwoods bbq (May 6, 2012)

howdy dennis,

   im originally from nacogdoches, texas although i live in amarillo, tx now who are you looking for? I may have some buddies wanting to team up for competitions. hit me up


----------



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

assoiations in the east texas area, texarkana is a fer piece from dallas and houston


----------

